# NE GA Gun Shops



## Mr Mac (Dec 23, 2016)

Who has had any dealings with the gun shops in the NE GA region?  We are moving to the Lula area and, while I have a fair arsenal, I would like to pick up a turkey gun (prefer s/a, Remington, Mossberg, Beretta, etc.) as well as a side arm for The Better 9/10ths.  For her I'm thinking 9mm in an M&P, Sig, and so on.

What I don't know is the dealers around here who have the best prices and service as well as accessories and ammo at a decent price.

I am open to suggestions...


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Dec 23, 2016)

I like Georgia Gun Store in Gainesville. You can see some prices and inventory at their website. I have bought several guns from them and they have always been helpful. My wife bought me an AR from them 2  Christmases ago and said it was a good experience.

I have also shopped at The Foxhole in Gainesville and had a couple good experiences.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 23, 2016)

2x on Georgia Gun. Mike and Kelly will take care of you.  Another shop you will want to check out is Country Boys in Homer.  They have a ATF manufacturers license and make their own lowers for AR's.  They have the best AR prices around. 

McClellon's on Duncan Bridge Road out of Cornelia has always treated me right, and Danny will deal with you on used guns too.  Forest Lawn Pawn on Level Grove in Cornelia has a good selection of used handguns.  See ole Sammy Beck and tell him Pappy sent you. Sammy use to work for me, and he will do you right.


----------



## Mr Mac (Dec 24, 2016)

Will certainly check them out!  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------

